# Lexikographischer Vergleich



## Nicht_registriert (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus der C++ Ecke und fange gerade an mich mit Java vertraut zu machen.
Ich versuche einen lexikographischen Vergleich von Strings in einem array zu machen.
Also ich will ein String Array wie ein Telefonbuch sortieren.
Also aus: {Maier, Gantner, Munk} soll
               {Gantner, Maier, Munk} werden.
In C++ funktioniert dies mit:

```
if(Liste[i]>Liste[i+1]){
 swap(Liste[i],Liste[i+1]);
  }
```
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies in Java genauso einfach mit > oder < geht, oder selbst implementiert werden muss.     

Danke vielmals.


----------



## DaKo (6. Dez 2006)

String.compareTo


----------



## Nicht_registriert (6. Dez 2006)

Ok, vielen Dank. Hätte auch selber drauf kommen können.
Sorry, habe zu schnell gelesen, dachte compareTo überprüft *nur* auf Gleichheit.
Also Danke.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Dez 2006)

Für länderspezifisch korrekte Sortierung (ä,ö,ü,ß,...)
schau dir auch mal die Klasse java.util.Collator an.


----------



## Nicht_Registriert (7. Dez 2006)

> schaue dir mal die Klasse Collator an


Ok, danke, damit läßt sich auch das Problem mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung lösen,
ohne jeden String zu überprüfen und dann mit ToLowerCase() (bzw. ToUpperCase()) zu hantieren.
Nochmals Danke.


----------



## DaKo (7. Dez 2006)

compareToIgnoreCase ?!


----------

